# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Conseil de lecture Politique

## Invit

Bien le bonjour/bonsoir chers amis !

J'ouvre ce post dans un but bien prcis, en effet jusque l mes lectures se tournaient casi essentiellement vers de l'Heroc Fantasy ( je suis en train de finir l'pe de vrit...)

Ayant pris got  la lecture, j'aimerai passer  d'autres types de lectures, mais je ne sais pas trop par quoi commencer, j'ai peur d'tre rebuter par le style, ou de ne rien comprendre  ce que je lis.

Je fais donc appel  vous pour des conseils concernant des uvres qui me permettraient de mieux me situer, de mieux comprendre la politique actuelle, mais aussi comment on en est arriv l etc...

Je cherche donc des livres/essais plutt accessible pour dbuter en douceur, ainsi que des uvres dites "majeurs" (le Capital de Marx par exemple..)

----------


## ManusDei

Les bouquins de Bayrou sont trs agrables  lire (il crit trs bien). Ensuite les ides... a dpend des gots.

Sinon tu peux essayer Zemmour/Badinter, a te donnera des points de vues opposs.

C'est plus digeste que Marx. Il y a "Mein Kampf" aussi, difficile  trouver, mais c'est le bouquin qui a du avoir le plus d'impact sur la politique mondiale du sicle dernier (pas encore lu, je sais pas si c'est digeste).

----------


## Invit

Merci pour ta rponse ManusDei, j'en prends note.

Ce que je recherche dans un premier temps, ce sont des livres pouvant m'expliquer les notions de base (rpublique/lacit.. etc), voir mme l'histoire de la politique franaise par exemple, j'imagine que a doit exister.

Je sais pertinemment que chacun  sa propre dfinition de ces notions, mais j'imagine qu'il y a une base commune ou quelque chose comme a..

----------


## Bluedeep

> . Il y a "Mein Kampf" aussi, difficile  trouver, mais c'est le bouquin qui a du avoir le plus d'impact sur la politique mondiale du sicle dernier (pas encore lu, je sais pas si c'est digeste).


Ce n'est pas difficile du tout  trouver (en France du moins) mais c'est trs indigeste.

----------


## r0d

> Ce que je recherche dans un premier temps, ce sont des livres pouvant m'expliquer les notions de base (rpublique/lacit.. etc), voir mme l'histoire de la politique franaise par exemple, j'imagine que a doit exister.


Je ne connais pas de livre qui puisse faire office de rfrence concernant la terminologie. Pour l'histoire, tu peux regarder du ct de Raymond Aron, un philosophe plutt de droite, mais qui a assez bien analys la politique du XXeme sicle. "Introduction  la philosophie politique" est accessible et relativement intressant.

Pour la politique internationale, gopolitique et gostratgie, rien de tel que le clbre "Understanding Power" de Noam Chomsky (sorti en trois tomes en franais sous le nom de "comprendre le pouvoir").

Lire "Le Capital" c'est une bonne ide, mais je te prviens, c'est long et douloureux. Mieux vaut de pas commencer par a. A la limite, je te conseillerais de commencer par les lumire, par exemple Montesquieu (l'esprit des lois) ou Tocqueville. Lire ces auteurs permet de comprendre d'o vient le libralisme et c'est intressant de comparer avec ce qu'il est devenu.

D'autres philosophes politiques qui ont eu beaucoup d'influence mritent d'tre lus, comme Spinoza, Hobbes (Lviathan), Adam Smith (La richesse des nations), Max Weber (L'thique protestante et l'esprit du capitalisme). On peut lire aussi "ma vie", autobiographie de Trotsky, qui est trs clairant sur les mcanismes qui ont amen la prise de pouvoir de rgimes fascistes et/ou autocratiques en Europe au dbut du XXeme sicle.

Aprs, il y a certains livres que je conseille mais qui sont clairement orients et idologiss, voire idologisants: "loge de la politique profane", de Daniel Bensad. "Comment les riches dtruisent la plante", de Herv Kempf. N'importe quel bouquin de Andr Gorz, mais c'est un peu ardu.

----------


## lounette

C'est bien de vouloir lire des essais, et il est vrai que ce n'est  pas vident de se reprer. Raymond Aron est une bonne entre en matire, surtout _Les tapes de la pense sociologique_. Il prsente des sociologues et des conomistes. Il y fait une bonne prsentation de Marx. Dans le_ Capital_, tu peux y lire le chapitre "achat et vente de la force de travail" pour commencer. Toute ressemblance avec un situation professionnelle en SSII n'est que fortuite.

Avant de d'attaquer aux uvres, essaie de passer par des commentateurs. Tu peux lire de livre I du [I]Contrat social[I] de JJ Rousseau.

Sujet de dissertation: L'obissance  loi qu'on s'est prescrite est libert. ::P: 

Si tu es motiv et que tu te poses la question de la rpublique, il y a  Kant _Ide d'une histoire universelle au point de vue cosmopolitique_ . C'est le philosophe des Lumires par excellence, repris par la suite sur la Raison, la Libert.  Cet essai est suffisant. Mais attention, Kant est un philosophe ardu et tu devras te pencher sur ses deux premires Critiques, si tu veux creuser le sujet.

En philosophie politique, il existe diffrents auteurs, sur la notion de justice, mais il y a un incontournable, John Rawls, _Thorie sur la justice_. Il reprend la notion de justice distributive labore par Aristote. D'un point de vue politique, il faudrait que tu t'intresses aux notions de justice beveridgienne et de justice bisrmarckienne.

Enfin, si la philosophie politique  internationale t'intresse, la lecture de Carl Schmitt _Notions de Politiique_ est trs intressante. Attention, l'voquer en public fait monter la temprature de quelques degrs. Il est considr comme sulfureux car philosophe  sous la Rpublique de Weimar (1919-1933).

Lors de grands conflits, c'est toujours le vainqueur qui crit l'histoire et pour justifier toutes les exactions futures et un imprialisme, il doit se prsenter  de manire quasi-thologique comme le camp du bien. Or pour schmitt, la morale n'a pas sa place dans les conflits. Il n'existe que des alliances et des conflits afin que chaque belligrants puisse assurer sa puissance et dfendre ses intrts. Il n'y a pas de bien ni de mal absolu car l'ami d'aujourd'hui peut de venir l'ennemi de demain et inversement sur des cycles plus ou moins longs.

----------


## r0d

> Lors de grands conflits, c'est toujours le vainqueur qui crit l'histoire et pour justifier toutes les exactions futures et un imprialisme, il doit se prsenter  de manire quasi-thologique comme le camp du bien. Or pour schmitt, la morale n'a pas sa place dans les conflits. Il n'existe que des alliances et des conflits afin que chaque belligrants puisse assurer sa puissance et dfendre ses intrts. Il n'y a pas de bien ni de mal absolu car l'ami d'aujourd'hui peut de venir l'ennemi de demain et inversement sur des cycles plus ou moins longs.


C'est du Arendt version nazi?

----------


## Invit

Bon bah je m'en vais commander quelques uns de ces ouvrages !
Je vais avoir de quoi lire pendant un moment je pense.

Sinon petite question, lisez-vous ce genre de livres d'une traite, ou bien a vous arrive de vous arrtez puis de reprendre certains passages?
Je sais qu'actuellement je suis parfois oblig de retourner 2 ou 3 tomes en arrire pour bien comprendre d'ou vient tel action etc..

Pour aller un peu plus loin, faites-vous des synthses?

----------


## r0d

a dpend des bouquins. Sur certains, je prend des notes et je marque des pages, pour y revenir plus tard. D'autres je les lis d'un trait (ma vie de Trostky par exemple, je l'ai lu en quelques jours), d'autres il me faut des mois (Le capital, par exemple).
Mais l'important c'est de se faire plaisir. Le plaisir d'apprendre, de comprendre. Si tu ne prends pas plaisir  lire un livre, a ne sert  rien d'insister. Sur ce genre de livre, il faut quand-mme faire un effort au dbut, mais il ne faut pas que a devienne une corve, sinon a va te dgoter pour le reste de ta vie.
Aprs moi je conseille, au moins au dbut, de lire le livre d'une traite et de revenir ensuite sur les passages intressants et/ou complexes. Il faut le prendre comme un loisir au dbut, histoire de s'adapter au champ lexical et  la gymnastique intellectuelle que requiert ce type d'ouvrage.
Bon, ces conseils que je donne sont trs gnraux. Chacun est diffrent et ce sera  toi de voir quelle mthode te convient le mieux. Mais il est important que a reste un plaisir, sinon tu ne liras pas 10% des livres que tu vas acheter. Donc en gros, si un bouquin te soule, n'insiste pas et commences-en un autre. Si un bouquin te plait, n'hsite pas  le relire, au moins les passages qui t'ont spcialement intress. N'hsites pas  sauter des chapitres, commencer par la fin, revenir en arrire, ou tout ce que tu voudras: la seule rgle c'est que tu apprennes en y prenant du plaisir.

Ha tiens, j'en profite pour ajouter un conseil de lecture: Machiavel, Le Prince. Malgr le fait que ce livre a t crit il y a plus de 5 sicles, il reste une rfrence dans le sens ou il est, peut-tre plus que jamais, d'actualit. Car aujourd'hui, tant donn que les puissants ne peuvent plus nous forcer  faire les choses (c'est une des diffrences fondamentales entre dictature et dmocratie), il doivent faire en sorte que nous consentions  faire ces choses. C'est ce que les sociologues appellent "la fabrique du consentement". Et Machiavel a t l'un des pionniers dans l'analyse de ces pratiques, et il en a vu trs tt la puissance. En ce sens on peut dire qu'il avait 5 sicles d'avance.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> (...) Car aujourd'hui, tant donn que les puissants ne peuvent plus nous forcer  faire les choses (c'est une des diffrences fondamentales entre dictature et dmocratie), il doivent faire en sorte que nous consentions  faire ces choses. (...)


Un peu HS mais si, ils peuvent toujours : avec des moyens coercitifs, tout simplement.

Par un curieux coup du hasard, j'apprends *ce matin* qu'un agriculteur bio risque une forte amende et de la taule juste parce qu'il refuse de traiter ses vignes avec un insecticide qu'on leur impose par dcret, arrt, loi, etc.

Dmocratie ou dictature, 'est toujours la mme chose, y a que l'emballage qui change...

----------


## lounette

Avant de travailler dans l'informatique , j'ai fait des tudes de philosophie  Paris IV, j'avais tent une fois le CAPES pour tre prof au lyce, sans succs.

Pour rpondre  r0d, les essais ne sont pas tous de mme qualit et parfois, il faut comprendre le contexte philosophique de l'auteur, d'o l'intrt de lire des commentateurs.

J'avais pris pour habitude de lire les livres un stylo  la main pour annoter ou prendre des notes. Dans les cadre de mes tudes, j'ai mme lu des livres plusieurs fois. Mais nous ne leurrons pas,comprendre la pense d'un auteur ncessite une grosse quantit de travail.

Pour ceux qui seront intresss par Kant, je vous conseille " Kant, un rvolution philosophique" de Michle Crampe-Casnabet chez Bordas.

Personnellement, jusqu'en matrise de philosophie, je lisais beaucoup. Je lis encore. Je me suis attaqu  "tre et temps" de Heidegger. Cependant, j'ai d passer par des commentateurs pour me faciliter la lecture.

Si je peux me permettre un petit conseil. Il faut lire des auteurs dans le texte et s'appuyer sur certains commentateurs qui ont fait un travail srieux d'analyse. Il faut  aussi se mfier des jugements sur les auteurs vhiculs par une culture sciences-po ou par la presse. Rester humble et ne pas cder au prt--penser.

Pour revenir  Carl Schmitt,  la diffrence d'Anna  Arendth, il n'essaie pas vraiment de dfinir les caractristiques d'un rgime politique et le passage d'un rgime  un autre. Il essaie surtout de dfinir l'essence de la politique et montrer en quoi les valeurs politiques, aussi morales soient-elles, ne servent que des rapports de pouvoir et de domination.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Bien le bonjour/bonsoir chers amis !
> 
> J'ouvre ce post dans un but bien prcis, en effet jusque l mes lectures se tournaient casi essentiellement vers de l'Heroc Fantasy ( je suis en train de finir l'pe de vrit...)
> 
> Ayant pris got  la lecture, j'aimerai passer  d'autres types de lectures, mais je ne sais pas trop par quoi commencer, j'ai peur d'tre rebuter par le style, ou de ne rien comprendre  ce que je lis.
> 
> Je fais donc appel  vous pour des conseils concernant des uvres qui me permettraient de mieux me situer, de mieux comprendre la politique actuelle, mais aussi comment on en est arriv l etc...
> 
> Je cherche donc des livres/essais plutt accessible pour dbuter en douceur, ainsi que des uvres dites "majeurs" (le Capital de Marx par exemple..)


A mon sens, il est difficile de comprendre le monde dans lequel on vit sans avoir commenc par 3 livres :

"Le grand chiquier" de Zbigniew Brzeziński"La Stratgie du choc" de Naomi Klein"Confession d'un assassin financier" de John Perkins

A partir de l, on a dj une petite base, on peut se lancer sur d'autres sujets, voir approfondir le sujet de la gopolitique des matires premires, puisque derrire chaque guerre se cache un intrt conomique. 

Allez, ensuite je dirais qu'on peut aussi lire d'autres choses, type la lettre AIL hors-srie : "qui dirige le monde ?" Tu auras dj de bonnes indications sur ce qu'est le systme, comment  t insuffle l'idologie mondialiste et quels sont les principaux acteurs.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Pour la politique, il faut  la base et  lire la _Rpublique_ de _Platon_ (digeste :des dialogues accessibles  n'importe qui mais qui vont progressivement au trfonds des choses :la politique est une ncessit de la politique dans une cite humaine)...
Pour savoir ce qu'est une Rpublique en chair et en os ,et non thorique il faut lire _De Republica _ (de la Rpublique sous-entendu romaine) du grand _Cicron romain_(digeste :encore des dialogues simples  comprendre )...
Apres tu peux lire de L'Esprit des Lois de Montesquieu ,trait politique thorique ,qui est bas dans  le fond sur les 2 uvres prcdentes...
Ensuite tu peux lire _Le Contrat Social_ ,trait thorique,  de _Jean-Jacques Rousseau_ qui prfigure les constitutions modernes ...

Enfin _De la Dmocratie en Amrique_ de Alexis de Tocqueville est un livre qui fait une comparaison entre la Rpublique  la franaise et la Rpublique Amricaine....
Enfin pour les considrations pratiques c..d. comment doit se comporter un souverain ,qu'il soit Roi, Dictateur  ou Elu, il existe un certain nombre de rgles  minima
Que tu trouveras dans _Le Prince_ de _Nicolas Machiavel_ l'italien(renaissance) ..
je ne peux rsister au plaisir de citer le Grand Machiavel  qui   ose donner des rgles de conduite  ceux qui gouvernent  :
 Il ne faut pas que lon mimpute  prsomption, moi un homme de basse condition, doser donner des rgles de conduite  ceux qui gouvernent. Mais comme ceux qui ont  considrer des montagnes se placent dans la plaine, et sur des lieux levs lorsquils veulent considrer une plaine, de mme, je pense quil faut tre prince pour bien connatre la nature et le caractre du peuple, et tre du peuple pour bien connatre les princes. 
"
L'exercice de la politique reste un art "machiavlique" mme de nos jours !!!

----------


## nicobzz

Si a vous intresse j'ai cris un livre de philosophie politique  ::):  et c'est pas une blague!!

En fait l'ide est d'viter les grands danger  venir tout en agissant de manire thique.

Il s'appelle "la justice sociale" et on peut en savoir plus sur mon site:
https://lajusticesociale.fr/

----------


## Mat.M

> L'exercice de la politique reste un art "machiavlique" mme de nos jours !!!


Mr Hollande excellait dans cet art.
Sinon j'approuve  100% les recommendations des livres, quelque part "les essentiels"



> Si a vous intresse j'ai cris un livre de philosophie politique  et c'est pas une blague!!


cela semble intressant mais on aimerait avoir le contenu des chapitres afin que le lecteur soit interess  lire le livre

----------

